# المنتديات الالكترونية > منتدى المشاكل والحلول >  >  لو سمحتوا بدي مساعدة

## مناجاة الصابرين

السلام عليكم

راح انقل لكم مشكلة عند ... شخص  في المسنجر ماله.. واتمنى تساعدونه...






> بسم الله الرحمان الرحيم 
> 
> عندي استفسار 
> انا عندي كان صاحب حذفتوا من عندي من الماسنجر وحطيت حظر جهة الاتصال برضوا 
> وانا بدي ارجع اضيفزا عندي  
> عادي برضى ارجع عندي وكمان يرجع هو يشوفني داخل مش اني حاططلوا حظر 
> 
> واذا في طريقه عشان ارجع حادي معاه من نفس الاميل ممكن تحكولي الطريقه

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

خير .. ليش وين الردود

26 مشاهدة ولا رد واحد..

الله يسامحكم... مشكورين

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

يعطيك العافيه خيتي ..

تبي الصراحة ،، مافهمت ويش المطلوب ..

و وين المشكلة ..!

كل المودة

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

* ما فهمت بس اذا تقصدي ترجعي شخص تم حدفه من المسنجر ؟!!

ينبغي من الشخص لي تم حدفه ان يحدفك انتي بعد من عنده من المسنجر وترجعو تضيفو بعض مره ثانيه 

*

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

وعليكم السلام والرحمة خيي شبكة.. 

في الحقيقة .. اللي فهمته انو كان عنده احد في المسن وحذفه ومو راضي ينضاف ..

وهذاك كل ما يدخل يلاقي نفسه محظور...

ومو قادر يضيفه... ويبي يتواصل على نفس الايميل..

وصلت له رد اختي انونة .. وبشوف شنو مسوي الحين... 

مشكورين احبائي..

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

الحل بسيط جدا
 من ادوات 

خيارات 

الخصوصية 

راح يلاقي قائمتين 
قائمة منع و قائمة سماح


راح يلاقي اسم صاحبه في قائمة المنع

يأشر عليها ويضيفها لقائمة السماح

بعدها يأشر على الاسم ويختار اضافة الى قائمة الاتصال

وبس

----------


## مناجاة الصابرين

مشكورة ملاك..

راح اوصل له الحل..

يعطيج الف عافية

----------

